# Manual front disc



## XceedVne (Aug 16, 2019)

Hello all. I don't think this has been covered. I'm installing front disc on my 65 GTO from Year One to fit under my stock 14" wheels. I am leaving the rear drums stock. I am wondering if I can leave my brakes manual. Just use a stock 67 disc/drum master. I have a Wilwood with .938 diameter. I was hoping this would work if the stock 67 master was not enough. Anyone have this combo? I just don't want a big ugly booster. Trying to keep a stockish look. Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

XceedVne said:


> Hello all. I don't think this has been covered. I'm installing front disc on my 65 GTO from Year One to fit under my stock 14" wheels. I am leaving the rear drums stock. I am wondering if I can leave my brakes manual. Just use a stock 67 disc/drum master. I have a Wilwood with .938 diameter. I was hoping this would work if the stock 67 master was not enough. Anyone have this combo? I just don't want a big ugly booster. Trying to keep a stockish look. Thanks



When it comes to brakes, all components need to be matched or you could have a brake pedal that is too hard, or one that goes to the floor because of not enough fluid held in the reservoir.

I have a write-up from another forum that states the 1 1/8" bore is needed for manual disc brakes and that the smaller _1" bore_ master may not push enough fluid and you will get a low pedal at full travel. The 1968 A-body with front disc brakes uses a 1 1/8" bore master according to the factory service manual.

So I would email Wildwood to make sure it can be used and will be safe.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

XceedVne said:


> Hello all. I don't think this has been covered. I'm installing front disc on my 65 GTO from Year One to fit under my stock 14" wheels. I am leaving the rear drums stock. I am wondering if I can leave my brakes manual. Just use a stock 67 disc/drum master. I have a Wilwood with .938 diameter. I was hoping this would work if the stock 67 master was not enough. Anyone have this combo? I just don't want a big ugly booster. Trying to keep a stockish look. Thanks



I have wondered the exact same thing. I'd like to keep my old 14 inch Keystones and see if I could install front discs. Can't stand the look of a big ugly booster messing up the firewall.


----------

